# Tablet Internet in Rural Area



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm a novice in this area and need help. I'm in the country with no cable or I think broadband? I want to get an inexpensive tablet and wondering how to access internet service without a landline. Would satellite be my only option? My neighbor pays $50/month for that and I'd like a cheaper option. Routers, adapters, etc is confusing to me and I just need some basic understandable advice.
Thank you.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

All I can get is satellite. 
Search your address at this site


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

If you have cell service, then you could maybe use that, but if you have no cell service, more than likely you will have to have satellite.. Also, some areas do have wireless broadband.

Pretty hard for us to know what you have in your area... You need to talk to your neighbors. You can't trust that Broadband site listed above.. It says I can get wireless, but that's not true in the bottom of my deep holler.. A neighbor with Internet is your best info.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

You sure you can't get a DSL through the phone company without home phone service? That is what I have, no home wired phone service, just the DSL for $38 per month. I didn't want satellite internet because of the outages during the weather like the TV.

Use your cell phone as a hotspot or put the tablet on your data plan with you have one.


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

You might be able to use a mobile hotspot. I use a pay as I go one from ATT Go phone. I get 2GB per month for $25. They are not easy to find to purchase though since ATT promotes there contract service more than them. Any of the contract ones are going to be at least $50/mo and likely more. Satellite is about $60 once you add in the equipment lease fee. 

It will take some research on your part to find out your locations options. Be aware that as time marches on those options change. What might have been available in the past is no longer. There are so many now defunct plans and equipment that various people are grandfathered into that some of their advice is meaningless.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

flewism said:


> You sure you can't get a DSL through the phone company without home phone service? That is what I have, no home wired phone service, just the DSL for $38 per month. I didn't want satellite internet because of the outages during the weather like the TV.
> 
> Use your cell phone as a hotspot or put the tablet on your data plan with you have one.


 Yes so cam I dump landline service and still get DSL for internet. May cost a little more since you are not using them as a telephone provider but that is all.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I just checked - no DSL here.


----------

